# probleme avec souris. ne bouge plus mais clic possible



## athaldir (14 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour, 

Je vous écris pour un probleme, qui, d'apres mes recherches, n'a pas été signalé par un autre utilisateur.

Je n'arrive plus a utiliser mes souris.

Quand je connecte la souris pro mouse, elle est effectivement connectée, (la lumiere rouge en dessous s'allume), mais le curseur sur l'écran ne bouge pas. Seul le clic fonctionne. 

J'ai le meme probleme lorsque je connecte une wireless mouse. Elle est reconnue par l'assistant de réglages bluetooth, elle se connecte, mais, de la meme manière, la seule action possibl est de cliquer, mais le déplacement n'est pas reconnu. J'ai remarqué, qu'elle clignote en attendant le jumelage, et qu'une fois jumelée, la lumière rouge en dessous s'éteint complètement, ce qui, habituellement n'est pas le cas, je crois. 

Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire. j'ai essayé de brancher la filaire sur plusieurs ports usb différents, cela ne change rien. 

j'ai redémarré en appuyant sur maj, sur option+alt+P+R, en option + S y et j'ai fait un fsck -y,

j'ai meme réinstallé mac OS X sur la partition qui supportait mac os X. mais au redémarrage, le probleme est toujours le meme... 

Je ne sais pas d'où peut venir la panne dans la mesure où tout marchait tres bien avant-hier et que je n'ai a priori pas changé ma configuration ni installé quoi que ce soit.

voilà... si vous avez des idées ou des conseils, je suis preneur. 
Je dois terminer un bouquin pour septembre, et sans souris, c'est compliqué ... 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses,


----------



## pascalformac (14 Septembre 2007)

et bien entendu tu as r&#233;par&#233; les autorisations et fait les mises &#224; jour et REr&#233;par&#233; les autorisations

( Quelle version d' OS d'ailleurs ? Et Matosse? )


----------



## daffyb (14 Septembre 2007)

et bein entendu tu as essay&#233; sur un autre support ou un tapis de souris...


----------



## athaldir (14 Septembre 2007)

merci pour la reponse
c'est un mac mini g4
je ne sais pas trop comment réparer les autorisations sans souris utilisable...
et pour mac os X, j'ai reussi a le mettre a jour, donc c'est la 10.4.10, je crois


----------



## athaldir (14 Septembre 2007)

oui, j'ai essayé un autre support


----------



## pascalformac (14 Septembre 2007)

mat ! support mat!

pour le reste effectivement ces soucis posent un probleme
faudrait voir s'il n'y a pas une manip pour contourner


----------



## athaldir (14 Septembre 2007)

oui, le support est mat. ce qui m'étonne, c'est qu'il me semble - mais je n'y connais pas grand chose - que si toutes les souris ont le meme probleme, alors, ca doit venir d'autre chose... d'une gestion des souris ? ou d'un conflit avec un autre matériel qui se serait dégradé puisque je n'ai touché à rien? (le clavier est vieux ?)


----------



## daffyb (14 Septembre 2007)

as tu essay&#233; depuis une autre session ?
et sur la fen&#234;tre de login &#231;a fonctionne ou pas ?
et en d&#233;marrant avec la touche shift(Majuscule) &#231;a marche ou pas ?


----------



## pascalformac (14 Septembre 2007)

comme tu ne donnes  m&#234;me pas les infos de bases ( pourtant demand&#233;es) on peut pas dire 
Mais si tu as bien r&#233;install&#233; et que ca persiste c'est sans doute un souci hardware USB
ou peut ete un conflit fichier  OS (ca m'&#233;tonnerait)

tu vas etre bon pour  un Apple Hardware test complet ( encore que pas s&#251;r qu'il teste l'usb)


----------



## athaldir (14 Septembre 2007)

pour les infos "de base", je ne sais pas trop ce que tu entends pas là, il me semble avoir répondu : 
mac os 10.4.10, mac mini G4 1.42 ; 512ram
mais peut être fais tu référence à d'autres informations ? 

j'ai deja fait un apple test, tout est OK, je ne pense pas que le usb soit testé, et à l'écran du apple test déjà, la souris ne marche pas. 
Cela dit, je précise que la souris sans fil (donc pas usb) me pose exactement le meme soucis.

sur la page de login, ca ne fonctionne pas. 
je ne peux pas me logger sous un autre utilisateur car il n'y en a qu'un de créé.
j'ai refermé et réouvert la session, ca ne change rien. 

merci pour vos réponses en tous cas, c'est sympa d'essayer de m'aider.


----------



## athaldir (14 Septembre 2007)

j'oubliais, le demarrage extensions désactivees ne change rien, tout comme le redemarrage sur une autre partition


----------



## pascalformac (14 Septembre 2007)

athaldir a dit:


> pour les infos "de base", je ne sais pas trop ce que tu entends pas là, il me semble avoir répondu :
> mac os 10.4.10, mac mini G4 1.42 ; 512ram


exact 
j'avais zappé le post

Tout ca ca sent souci usb 

un test
1 tester la souris directement sur les ports USB du *mini*
2- tester un autre clavier ( il vient d'où le clavier???)
ou refaire les branchements clavier


----------



## athaldir (14 Septembre 2007)

j'ai essay&#233;, cela ne change rien. la souris connect&#233;e directement au mac ne bouge pas plus. debrancher le clavier ne change rien non plus. je n'en ai qu'un, de clavier, je ne peux donc pas en tester d'autre. et c'est un clavier apple, ancien modele (pas le blanc, le transparent et noir)


----------



## daffyb (14 Septembre 2007)

quand tu fais une r&#233;-installation, lorsque tu d&#233;marres sur le CD/DVD la souris marche-t-elle ??


----------



## pascalformac (14 Septembre 2007)

ca sent le souci hardware cot&#233; mini ( USB ou gestion de souris)
une souris d&#233;faillante , passe encore , mais plusieurs...

( autre test ,  &#224; terme , pour &#233;liminer une cause : tester les souris sur un autre ordi, &#224; tous les coups elles marchent mais autant verifier)


----------



## athaldir (15 Septembre 2007)

donc, quand je r&#233;installe, elles ne marchent pas
et sur un autre mac non plus ... 
je ne comprends pas bien...  il y a eu une mise &#224; jour ou quoi ?


----------



## pascalformac (15 Septembre 2007)

athaldir a dit:


> donc, quand je r&#233;installe, elles ne marchent pas
> et sur un autre mac non plus ...
> je ne comprends pas bien...  il y a eu une mise &#224; jour ou quoi ?



Attends 
*sur un autre mac non plus?*
Mais ca change tout
L&#224; c'est peut etre les deux souris qui seraient en cause
( loi du " pas de bol")

ca commence &#224; etre confus 

on reprend &#224; la base
 nom pr&#233;cis matosses

ordinateur 1 clavier 1 et souris  1 et 2 (l&#224; o&#249; ca marche mal)

ordinateur 2 clavier 2  et souris 3 ( qui marchent)


----------



## athaldir (15 Septembre 2007)

alors, soyons pr&#233;cis
mac mini, souris 1 (avec fil) et 2 (sans fil): n&#233;ant
powerbook g4, souris 1 et 2 : n&#233;ant. le trackpad fonctionne normalement
j'ai pr&#233;t&#233; la souris 2 a un pote ce matin, elle ne marche pas sur son imac : idem, elle est d&#233;tect&#233;e, jumel&#233;e, mais ensuite : seul le clic fonctionne, le d&#233;placement non.
je viens d'acheter une souris super nulle chez monoprix a 12 euros, elle marche sur les deux macs... 
ca r&#233;sout au moins temporairement le probleme et ca me permet de bosser correctement


----------



## pascalformac (16 Septembre 2007)

ok
si la souris "nulle" marche c'est donc que l'ordi n'est sans doute pas directement en cause
ce qui est rassurant et &#233;limine &#233;norm&#233;ment de choses

 c'est sans doute du cot&#233; souris
( confirm&#233; par le fait que chez le pote ca ne marche pas non plus)
ensuite cela peut avoir beaucoup de causes : d'incompatibilit&#233; ou conflit de gestion OS-souris &#224; deficience physique des souris

tu n'ndiques toujours pas noms et marques de ces p&#233;ripheriques ( clavier et les 2 souris)

les deux  souris ont elles march&#233; sur cet ordi l&#224;?  Apparement oui , ou au moins une . la 2 &#232; on en sait rien

Quand a eu la panne? Suite &#224; une manip quelconque? ( install de logiciel , changement de r&#233;glage, nettoyage de souris etc etc)


----------

